# CD capacity for MP3 format



## FFlore (Nov 7, 2006)

Why a  mp3 file, 125M as large, and 137 minutes as long, can not be burnt to a CD with the capacity of 700M (80minutes) ?

I understand quite well that a CD with the capacity of 80 minutes is too small for a file of 137 minutes. But, why in a CD, every minute takes almost 10 times of space than that in a coputer ?

Thanks!


----------



## Burgerbob (Nov 7, 2006)

It can be burnt to a CD of 80 mins, because that is just the average time 700MB worth of .cda files will take. mp3 files are smaller, and can run longer in 700MB.


----------



## youtin (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, converting mp3 (or other lossy/lossless files) to Audio CD format bloats the file size. If your CD/DVD player can read the mp3 format as well, just burn the files in the original mp3 and have more disk space for other files


----------



## meanman (Nov 7, 2006)

click the option to make mp3 cd if you go to just burn the mp3 most programs will convert it to audio file wich will make it to big


----------



## FFlore (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanks a great lot !*

Thanks Burgerbod, Youtin and meanman. 

I see. So, it's a question of different formats converting.


----------

